# less ausgabe inklusive syntax-highlighting drucken?

## hoschi

Hi,

wie bekomme ich lpr dazu die Ausgabe von less 1zu1 zu drucken, also auch mit syntax-highlighting?

Irgendwie kriege ich das nicht hin.

Gruss Hoschi

----------

## DarKRaveR

Ehm, dir ist klar, das lpr einen line printer annimt und somit eine Eingabe (Textdatei) direkt an den lineprinter schiebt. Mit postcript geht das natürlich auch, sofern der drucker nativ ps versteht, sonst braucht es nen pasenden filter.

Soweit erstmal das am Rande, nun zu dem eigentlichen Problem.

Less ist ja eigentlich pager, welches highlighting meinst du denn genau?

----------

## Fauli

Du kannst die Quellcode-Datei mit code2html (app-text/code2html) in farbiges HTML umwandeln und dann die HTML-Datei ausdrucken.

----------

## hoschi

@Raver: Japp, deswegen habe ich auf irgend eine moeglichst laessige Umleitung/Pipe gehofft   :Confused: 

less beherrscht von sich auch syntax-highlighting "export LESSCOLOR=yes"

@fauli_schlumpf:

Danke. Werde ich ausprobieren, aber wie kriege ich die HTML-Datei mit farben ausgedruckt?

----------

## jkoerner

Moin,

am besten mit einem Farbdrucker  :Wink: 

In einem html-Betrachter öffnen, z.B. ein Browser macht so schlimme Sachen, und dann über den Druckdialog ausdrucken.

Oder war das jetzt eine Fangfrage?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## DarKRaveR

Ja, nur coloriert less mit ANSI ESC Sequenzen etc., weil für Terminalausgabe gedacht - damit kann ein drucker selten was anfangen. Die Frage ist, ob man bei less die Ausgabe selbst pipen kann (Das würde aber dem Paging als Hauptjob völlig widersprechen, aber man weiß ja nie).

Letztendlich wäre es einfacher die Quellen, man pages, quellcode, was auch immer less coloriert, direkt durch nen filter zu jagen, bzw. in ein prozessor, der pssende ausgabedateien erzeugt (Ps,PDF).

Sollte less die usgabe pipen können, sollte es ein einfacher ANSI-TXT zu Druckersprache (oder PS,PDF) tun, ordentliche Farbdruker sollten PS mit Farbe oder pdf nativ fressen.

Wenn es eben um viele dateien geht, dann ist natürlich so eine Filterkette praktikabel, weil man automatisiert die datein umwandeln und in den Drucker pumpen kann.

Geht es nur mal um einzelne Datein ab und zu, tut es auch ein einfache sUmwandlungsprogramm und das Ausdrucken von Hand.

----------

## jkoerner

Weil mich das Thema auch interessiert hab' ich mal ein wenig im Netz gestöbert und bin auf das Paket highlight gestoßen.  Homepage 

 *Quote:*   

> highlight --xterm256 <inputfile> | less -R
> 
> zeigt farbigen Sourcecode direkt im Terminal an

 

Eine Umwandlung in diverse druckfähige Formate ist auch möglich, alles per Befehlszeile.

----------

## Knieper

Ich denke mal, dass das Ziel ist, irgendeinen Quelltext mit Syntaxhervorhebung zu drucken. a2ps kann das und wenn es einfach und bunt sein soll, reicht auch ein ":hardcopy > datei.ps" in vim.

----------

## DarKRaveR

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Ich denke mal, dass das Ziel ist, irgendeinen Quelltext mit Syntaxhervorhebung zu drucken. a2ps kann das und wenn es einfach und bunt sein soll, reicht auch ein ":hardcopy > datei.ps" in vim.

 

Mein Hintergedanke war auch a2ps fürs processing, warten wir mal ab, was der Eröffner eigewntlich genau möchte und wofür. Wenn er ne Massenkonvertierung+Druck braucht, sagen wir einen manpage Ordner *g*, dann wird sowas am sinvollsten sein.

----------

## hoschi

Ich will auf der Shell mit angemessenen Aufwand (Pipe/Umleitung zum Bleistift) genau die Ausgabe die mir less bietet auf dem Farblaserdrucker ausgeben, und zwar mit dem Syntax-Highlighting von less. Wenn ich einen Webbrowser dafuer verwende, kann ich gleich X11 starten und Gedit&Konsorten starten (nur ist da das Highlighting per Default anders).

Wenn ich das Pipe schmeisst mir der Drucker statt farbigen Sourcecode natuerlich schwarzen Sourcecode mit Farbcodes aus...

----------

## DarKRaveR

Humm, ich habe etwas recherchiert. Ansich sollte das mti ANSI ESC Sequenzen gehen, sofern das PPD in Ordnung ist und diese mit foomatic-rip verarbeitet. Das scheint bei Deinem printer nicht der Fall zu sein.

Da bleibt eigentlich nur mal a2ps zu testen, zumal der auch direct diverse sourcetypen frißt und verarbeitet.

----------

## Knieper

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Ich will

 

Ich will, ich will, ich will... hoert sich an wie ein bockiges Kind.

 *Quote:*   

> auf der Shell mit angemessenen Aufwand (Pipe/Umleitung zum Bleistift) genau die Ausgabe die mir less bietet

 

IA. bietet Dir less keine Hervorhebung, sondern nur code2color bzw. code2html (s. oben).

 *Quote:*   

> auf dem Farblaserdrucker ausgeben, und zwar mit dem Syntax-Highlighting von less.

 

Dann such Dir einen Filter, der Ansi-Sequenzen in Postscript umwandelt. Ehrlich gesagt kann ich Dein Gezicke nicht verstehen. Macht code2color irgendetwas besser als a2ps oder vim?

```
vim -c 'hardcopy!|q!' <datei.c>
```

Vim ist voll konfigurierbar, die Farbgebung der Ansifarben hast Du bestimmt auch irgendwann festgelegt und kennst daher die Farbwerte, die Ausgabe ist bunt. Was willst Du mehr? Sollen wir Dir die 5min Arbeit abnehmen, das Farbschema anzupassen?

Gern geschehen.

----------

## samsonus

Knieper, bitte .....

hoschi wurde doch nur gefragt, was er moechte. Das beantwortet er doch mit : "Ich will ...." Natuerlich haette er schreiben koennen: "Ich haette gern..." aber so wird er es doch gemeint haben. Find es ziemliche Haarspalterei ihn dafuer anzuprangern. aber ich moechte nicht schon wieder eine Diskussion lostreten...

@hoschi: wuerde Dir da allerdings auch (wie Knieper) zu vim raten.

----------

## DarKRaveR

@samsonus:

Ich glaube, es ist weniger das eine Wort, als die Attitüde und der Vorlauf. Es wurden Möglichkeiten/Alternativen genannt, Hinweise gegeben. Wenn jemand unbedingt nen Ferrari haben will UND ne Anhängerkupplung, auch wenn vielleicht Kombi oder SUV gelungene Alternativen wären, muß derjenige eben zusehen wie er es hinbekommt.   :Cool: 

----------

## think4urs11

@(hauptsächlich) Knieper:

Und nun entspannen wir uns wieder ... 'Zieckenkriege' bitte auf heise.de ausfechten.

Nehmt euch lieber mal daran ein Beispiel

</SozPäd mode>

----------

## hoschi

Oh man...

----------

